# my new wolf fish



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

here is my new wolf fish

the lfs says that he is just a rainbow wolf fish but that is all i know

what kind is he


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

other side


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

a head shot

he has a bit of nose rub

also he has a set of bottom looking fangs that are pretty sweet looking

but they hurt bad when he bites :laugh:


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice pickup man. Looks like he's gonna be a terror when he gets bigger.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Nice pickup man. Looks like he's gonna be a terror when he gets bigger.


 bigger?









what do you mean bigger?









he aint getten any bigger









i can hardly wait till he gets huge


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

oh c'mon

nobody knows what type she is


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont know what type is he as im not big on wolf's
but he is purdy


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Looks kick ass. He is going to be sweet when he gets bigger. Make sure you post pics when he does.

and. . . i have no clue as to what type he is.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: its a wolf fish
nice though


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

My guess is erythrinus species, size to 12". Nice fish.
Ta.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you mean he only gets 12" max

well that is ok with me


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i dont know the kind but he looks awsome how much was he?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i got him for $20

they had other regular wolf fish for $15 each


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I know nothing about wolf fish... Anyone got any good site links?

Also, does he always lay on the bottom of the tank like that?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

no he likes to just lay on stuff though but he swims all over the place

he lays oin my floating plants and just plain sitting plants

he likes to lay on the heater cause it is (---) but i hope he dosnt get burned

he does like to ig in his little tank though

do you think that a 10g tank is to small for him. he is 5" at the most but i was thinking of getting a 26 gallon bow front tank for him

but i am told that i cant get anymore tanks right now

some one please post that my wolf fish needs a bigger tank so that my parent
will let me :smile:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice wolf....love the sand..looks sweet


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i like the white sand but it was a pain caue i just dumped it in the tank without think
some i so i have all of this floating sand in the tank


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

its a red high fin wolffish, they are more active than common wolves, they can reach 12 inches but 9 inches is more likely. Fairly aggressive, dont trust with smaller fish.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

he is very active and pretty mean

this is what Innes wolf fish friend said he was



> I asked rkik what this is, he replyed
> 
> 
> > It is a type of Hoplerythrinus or Eythrinus as yet to be described, they pop
> > up from time to time bearing different names, most are Peruvian in orgin, they are nasty ass fish and extremly aggressive, species tank only fish, Lu's bit his head off getting one of these


i think he is very cool


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i thought that wolf fish also get bigger than 12"


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> he is very active and pretty mean
> 
> this is what Innes wolf fish friend said he was
> 
> ...


 isnt Rkik Poly?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Kory said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > he is very active and pretty mean
> ...


Congrats you got the connection,

I'm not absolutly sure what species,
I'll key it out sometime this week if I find the time Lu,
I'm pretty sure I know the genus I'm not positive on species
and pretty sure it's that annoying undescribed one.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > sweet lu said:
> ...


 hey poly where are you located

oh are you saying i have a new species







or is it just not 
documented and rare to find


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very cool fish. Looks like you've got it covered, I had a lot of difficulty finding anything with the common name "rainbow wolf fish". Feeding pics, please!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> Very cool fish. Looks like you've got it covered, I had a lot of difficulty finding anything with the common name "rainbow wolf fish". Feeding pics, please!


 havnt gotten her to eat yet but man i saw her attack me though the glass and man does she have a big mouth

i droped in a crayfsih i didnt want to help ether with the mess or for her to eat cause i hate the crayfish

i will try to put up a pic and a feeding vid and pic soon


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you know she is like an aggessive betta fish when she swims

she looks very cool


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

nice p/u, stunning hi fin wolf


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

phil said:


> nice p/u, stunning hi fin wolf


 is that what kind he is

i liked his layed back look and layed back life style


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

You have a male erythrinus "a.k.a. red spot wolf fish, a.k.a. rainbow wolf fish, a.k.a. red hi-fin wolf fish." I have a male and female in my 125 gallon with 4 hoplias malabaricus " Reg. Wolf Fish, get upto 20 inches. Your rainbow wolf fish will get around 10 to 12 inches. I feed my rainbow wolf fish a variety of food, which I suggest you do the same. ( feeders, worm, flakes, pellets, krill) They still have yet to be bred in an aquarium, by all accounts. I hope this was some what informative.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Freddie Mercury said:


> You have a male erythrinus "a.k.a. red spot wolf fish, a.k.a. rainbow wolf fish, a.k.a. red hi-fin wolf fish." I have a male and female in my 125 gallon with 4 hoplias malabaricus " Reg. Wolf Fish, get upto 20 inches. Your rainbow wolf fish will get around 10 to 12 inches. I feed my rainbow wolf fish a variety of food, which I suggest you do the same. ( feeders, worm, flakes, pellets, krill) They still have yet to be bred in an aquarium, by all accounts. I hope this was some what informative.


 wow welcome to PFury Freedy









lol I thought you died


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Freddie Mercury said:


> You have a male erythrinus "a.k.a. red spot wolf fish, a.k.a. rainbow wolf fish, a.k.a. red hi-fin wolf fish." I have a male and female in my 125 gallon with 4 hoplias malabaricus " Reg. Wolf Fish, get upto 20 inches. Your rainbow wolf fish will get around 10 to 12 inches. I feed my rainbow wolf fish a variety of food, which I suggest you do the same. ( feeders, worm, flakes, pellets, krill) They still have yet to be bred in an aquarium, by all accounts. I hope this was some what informative.


 thank you










where is all of your guys info :rasp:


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

"It's a kind of magic" ( The show must go on)......................


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is it easy to get them to breed cause i might get more

also what can i keep in the tank with mine


----------

